# How can i get clean-legged swallows from muffed ones?



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello my pigeon friend. I‘ve just got six pairs of Saxon swallows.I love their color pattern,very beautiful, but they are all muffed ,i prefer clean-legged ones. How can i get clean-legged swallows with only all muffed ones, does any of you have any ideas?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know much about this, but I think you would have to throw a clean legged one in the mix somewhere.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they all carry muffs then that is what you will get. if you did try to breed it out I would think it would take a long time without a clean leg in the mix as shady has suggested.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I one has a clean legged parent, grand parent or great grand parent, it could come out right?


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't know much about this, but I think you would have to throw a clean legged one in the mix somewhere.


Thank you Shaddy, but it is really difficult to find that one in my country


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I one has a clean legged parent, grand parent or great grand parent, it could come out right?


I've no idea yet,but i want to try.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Why not trade some muffed for some Clean Leg. I have both & I would consider a trade if you are interested. Danny Joe

What color are your Muffed?


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

vivagirl said:


> Why not trade some muffed for some Clean Leg. I have both & I would consider a trade if you are interested. Danny Joe
> 
> What color are your Muffed?


Hi, V , are you in china ?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

What cleanlegged breeds do you have available over there?


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Henk69 said:


> What cleanlegged breeds do you have available over there?


Henk,I can easily get this breed ，they are similar to swallows in color,i think. Can i cross them over my swallows ?


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

And also this breed










They are beautiful ,right?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Qicaige, what are the white birds with the black tail called? They look awesome.


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

logangrmnr said:


> Qicaige, what are the white birds with the black tail called? They look awesome.


They are Chinese pigeons,very common in Beijing, but i don't know the English name ,maybe Chinese tumbler.


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

NO more comments?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, they would have a lot of overlap colorgenes wise. Plus the main difference, the white wingshield, I find the most interesting.

Those nasal crested ones would be very desirable over here in Europe!


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys ,does swallow also carry gazzi ? anyone knows ?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

qicaige said:


> Hey guys ,does swallow also carry gazzi ? anyone knows ?


Wouldn't hurt! I think so.

If we would be able to engage a small percentage of the chinese people to conduct pigeon color genetics experiments, then we would find out a lot ...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

You could use any clean legged breed to put clean legs on swallows. 
It would take a long time but its possible. Breed a swallow to a clean legged bluebar and then breed the offspring to eachother and you should get one. You may need to breed hundreds of birds or you may strike it lucky and get one first try.
If you use a clean legged pigeon of another breed you will not only have to breed out their genes which don't belong on swallows but you also have to breed in the swallow genes. 
So a bluebar (wild type) would be easiest. because it has no new genes, its a blank canvas. 

Any dominant genes the swallow carries (like black, some of the pied genes and muffed feet) will show on all the offspring/crosses.

Recessive genes will be there but in only one dose(so you won't see them). When you breed the crosses (first generation) to eachother the recessive genes (like recessive red) can join together (one from each parent) and show up in their offspring (the second generation).

Most if not all the first generation will have muffs (because most leg feather genes like muffs are dominant) but they carry the clean leg gene (from the clean legged parent) so when they breed with eachother all it takes is those two recessive genes (one from each parent) to join together and produce clean legged offspring from two first generation crosses.


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> You could use any clean legged breed to put clean legs on swallows.
> It would take a long time but its possible. Breed a swallow to a clean legged bluebar and then breed the offspring to eachother and you should get one. You may need to breed hundreds of birds or you may strike it lucky and get one first try.
> If you use a clean legged pigeon of another breed you will not only have to breed out their genes which don't belong on swallows but you also have to breed in the swallow genes.
> So a bluebar (wild type) would be easiest. because it has no new genes, its a blank canvas.
> ...



Thanks for your knowledge


----------

